# She's not real pretty but, She was FREE!!!!!!



## pojotex (Feb 24, 2014)

This is my South Bend Lathe I got for free. I don't know what year it is, I think It's around 40-41. It's a model C junior I think. There is no serial number on It. I can't find a picture that looks like It anywhere on the internet. On the casting above the headstock, is a little square box made into the casting I think it's there for a 3 button switch.  If anyone knows would you please tell me. R.C.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 24, 2014)

I think she looks pretty good for what you got invested.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 24, 2014)

Free lathe?
Unfortunately I have not had that problem!
Great find!

Did you check out?
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=51&tab=3


Daryl
MN




pojotex said:


> This is my South Bend Lathe I got for free. I don't know what year it is, I think It's around 40-41. It's a model C junior I think. There is no serial number on It. I can't find a picture that looks like It anywhere on the internet. On the casting above the headstock, is a little square box made into the casting I think it's there for a 3 button switch.  If anyone knows would you please tell me. R.C.


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 24, 2014)

Reminiscent it is..it is.  I too was gifted one, a 16 speed SB 9A about 25 years ago from a now late friend.  It was used in a pattern shop somewhere in Milwaukee,WI.  I am temporarily powering it with a 1/2 horse brush DC motor.

I had a Baldor DC SCR drive to control it but I mistakenly plug-reversed it and took out the drive. (That was also a gift)  I am nearly finished with a simple bridge-rectified reversing drive as a fill in until I find a small 3 phase 220 AC motor for it.  I've had a brand new Automation Direct 1 hp VFD still in the package for 2 years now but somehow other projects get in the way.

The DC drive is designed with a short bridging male wall plug cord which is plugged into a single female jack on the chassis.  This will allow me to connect the plug into a 10 amp variac and and the variac into the female recepticle. That will provide me with the ability to vary the speeds infinitely with the DC unit until I apply the VFD. 

Later I can apply the DC drive to other equipment in the shop.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice score !  :thumbsup:

There should be a serial number stamped on flat of the near side way at the tailstock end.  Take another look.  You may need to scrape / brush a little grime off to find it.  I've never seen one that didn't have a serial number.

Enjoy your "new" lathe.


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 24, 2014)

The ser. number should be at the far tailstock end facing you on the flat next to the dove tail, may have to wire brush to fine it. Then join the south bend yahoo group and they will tell you the year etc.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow!  An uncommon machine, and I think it is quite pretty!  And really loks like it would polish up REALLY well!  

More pics as you go!  Good for you!  



Bernie


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 24, 2014)

Serial number should under where the tailstock is.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 24, 2014)

wow, nice score! Congrats on the new lathe.


----------



## Duey C (Feb 24, 2014)

What a sweetie!
Lucky day!


----------



## pojotex (Feb 24, 2014)

JScott said:


> Pojo, that is awesome!  It has a serial number on it somewhere.  The South Bend guys will be along soon to help you out.  I am jealous of the price you paid.  Happy machining and hope to see some of your projects soon.



Thanks. I've looked for the serial # over and over. I just can't find one.

- - - Updated - - -



Uglydog said:


> Free lathe?
> Unfortunately I have not had that problem!
> Great find!
> 
> ...



I looked there once and didn't find anything. There's alot of pictures on the internet that come close but, no banana. It's kind of unique with that square box made into the casting.


----------



## brino (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, congratulations!

Consider yourself lucky on that find.
Enjoy it to your fullest, treat it right and pass it on when you're done!

brino


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your new lathe,
Beauty is only skin deep so you have to look below the dirt and the tired paint job.
Enjoy you lathe and have fun,
Michael


----------



## markknx (Feb 24, 2014)

I think she is beautyful. And for that price you should have got me one too!


----------



## fastback (Feb 25, 2014)

Real nice find. Wish you luck

Paul


----------



## RandyM (Feb 25, 2014)

pojotex said:


> She's not real pretty but, She was FREE!!!!!!. R.C.



R.C. you take that back, She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Down right gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 25, 2014)

RandyM said:


> R.C. you take that back, She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Down right gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.



From an old man- Skil and Enthusiasm are more fun than Beauty....... BLJHB


----------



## RandyM (Feb 26, 2014)

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> From an old man- Skil and Enthusiasm are more fun than Beauty....... BLJHB



AAhHH, so you see it too!


----------



## LJP (Feb 26, 2014)

I think it is real pretty! Shiny parts and new paint does not make it work any better.


----------



## pojotex (Feb 26, 2014)

I found out what it is! It's a *1941   9 inch Model C with the rare cast in gear cover fwd/rev switch.
She looks nice all dressed up.
*


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2014)

pojotex said:


> *She looks nice all dressed up.
> *



Yes she does, ready to dance.

:thumbsup:


----------

